# spar fell



## njarbor (Jul 5, 2003)

i hear in an area close to me in nj that a spar fell on a guy who was feeding a chipper . the guy who was felling the tree cut through the hingewood and lost control of the spar, falling on the guy feeding the chipper . at this time i dont think he is expected to live


----------



## NeTree (Jul 5, 2003)

Nickrosis, now do you understand what I'm talking about?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 5, 2003)

See if there are any news reparts about it.At least a towen and date for the record.


----------



## treeman82 (Jul 5, 2003)

John, Mark Chisholm mentioned this on the other site. Apparently his father had gone out to investigate for the state.


----------

